# Enclosing Carport



## Duncan27 (Sep 10, 2008)

What would I have to do to enclose my carport which is just wooden posts and a tin roof? I would like drywall and insulation. What could I do with the roof?


----------



## Bushytails (Sep 10, 2008)

Sounds like you need to build a garage from scratch, rather than trying to upgrade your carport.  If you want to work with the carport, just use some loose framing and plywood, and forget about insulation and drywall.

--Bushytails


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Sep 14, 2008)

More info is needed here and in fact a couple pics would really help. Lots of carports have been filled in and turned into garages but it really depends on what you got there. Posts and tin roof just is not enough info.
1- Is there a cement floor?
2- are the post set on footings and piar or?
3- is it roofing tin or did someone just throw up some tin to water proof the area?
4- what kind of roof framing (truss or rafter)?
A few pictures would tell the story here.


----------



## timanderson (Apr 29, 2009)

To avoid all the hassle that goes into building a garage, why don't you try a carport? They are portable and offer great protection to your cars and other heavy equipments from dust, rain, snow, etc. I got one made in my backyard from *Classiccarports*. It not only protects my 911 Porsche carrera 4s from all weather challenges but also gives a sophisticated look to my backyard unlike brick and mortar garages.


----------



## shamrock (Sep 13, 2010)

You could probably build one whole from Carports and more for the same price or cheaper than converting your wood cover into a garage. Take a look at there website or just give em a call. I bought one a couple months ago (garage) and love it. This is there web address http://www.carportsandmore.com


----------



## Tinkmaster (Jan 2, 2011)

I was reading your thread about potentially building a new garage and I noticed some of the replies above.   When purchasing one of these portable garages, be sure to confirm the thickness of the cover.   The covers on the portable garages from the "box retail stores" are very thin and don't have a long life expectancy.   Also, check the rafter spacing of the portable garage.  If more than 4 feet between rafters or ribs, probably not good.  Good luck.


----------



## siddle (Jun 1, 2011)

I would suggest a metal carport. They are the perfect way to keep your vehicle shielded from the elements. They are durable and convenient, and also maintains a great price that's pretty easy on your budget.


----------



## 4wheelsonline (Jun 30, 2011)

I also suggest a metal carport.... all your stuff are safe..


----------



## siddle (Jul 2, 2011)

Thank you for backing me up, 4wheelsonline!


----------



## 4wheelsonline (Jul 3, 2011)

siddle said:


> Thank you for backing me up, 4wheelsonline!




Your welcome diddle... why don't you try to visit my site. It has a lot of truck accessories product..


----------



## siddle (Jul 7, 2011)

I did visited your site. Looks good. Lot of information over there. Do you ship the products listed over there?


----------

